# Architecture of Nature



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Svartifoss waterfall, Iceland
















http://www.sharewonders.com


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Staffa island, scotland
















http://www.natyu.com/interesting/amazing-caves-and-rocks-on-the-island-of-staffa-in-scotland.html


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Fingal cave, Scotland








www.pdnphotooftheday.com


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Crystal cave, Mexico. Treasure of Nature
































i.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

More pics of 2,018 meters high Eagle/Hawk Mountain, Taft, Iran:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Eagle Rock*, Ardebil, Iran:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Glacier cave, Skaftafell, Iceland
























http://hiddenunseen.blogspot.com/2012/04/amazing-glacier-caves.html


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Medenhall Glacier


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Land of Stony Ghosts*, Tehran, Iran:









head of a pirate?


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Mirror Land (Hoze Soltan Lake), south of Tehran, Iran:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Aladaghlar Colourful Mountains*, Tabriz, Iran:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Khazra Bridge*, Khorasan, Iran:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Fingal cave looks from another world. Splendid pictures here.


----------



## hamed.shirkoobi (Sep 22, 2013)

VERY NICE 
like it.
thank you Cyrus


----------



## CanadianDemon (May 28, 2010)

Sleeping Giant, Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Human (woman's) head shaped rock near the city of Prilep, Macedonia










Devil`s Wall is a stone formation close to the village Bogoslovec, in the vicinity of Sveti Nikole and Shtip, Macedonia.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Kuklica is a small village near Kratovo, in the Republic of Macedonia. Kuklica is located 8 km northwest from Kratovo. It is known by natural phenomena of characteristic erosive landforms called earth pyramids, earth pillars or stone dolls. These landforms are found on the right side of Kriva River valley, at the 415-420 m above sea level, and extend over an area of 0.3 square kilometres.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Son Doong Cave in Vietnam








http://www.sondoongcave.org/photos/sondoongcave-17.jpg









http://www.sondoongcave.org/photos/sondoongcave-19.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Son doong can contain one 200m building.









http://www.sondoongcave.org/photos/sondoongcave-20.jpg









http://www.sondoongcave.org/photos/sondoongcave-16.jpg









http://www.sondoongcave.org/photos/sondoongcave-6.jpg









http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/25/article-2432031-183F285000000578-372_964x672.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

You must spend more than 3 days to discover Son Doong cave. It's the largest and newest cave where was discovered by explorers.
















http://vietnamandyou.net/upload/image/SonDoong_4.jpg








http://baoquangbinh.vn/dataimages/201307/original/images560417_S__ng.jpg


----------



## Iredhne (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow beautiful places, nice pics.


----------



## Thodmas (Oct 6, 2013)

Giant Causeway, Ireland


----------



## rustylawrenc (Oct 7, 2013)

So attractive and amazing creativity...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Stone Mountain, Georgia, USA










the lone mountain


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> Romania, Carpathian Mountains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*snow monsters*









http://ori-kazu.c.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_images/blog/_953/ori-kazu/2011.02.1620002-1cb79.jpg?c=a0


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## SMCYB (Sep 7, 2013)

Calvin & Hobbes


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

cool pics


----------

